# Der PC Games-Podcast 266 mit Alien Isolation, Assassin's Creed Unity und vielen Hörerfragen



## Felix Schuetz (7. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der PC Games-Podcast 266 mit Alien Isolation, Assassin's Creed Unity und vielen Hörerfragen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der PC Games-Podcast 266 mit Alien Isolation, Assassin's Creed Unity und vielen Hörerfragen


----------



## Oelf (7. Oktober 2014)

~ 2 stunden, genau die richtige länge für meine heimfahrt 

für das nächste mal habe ich auch gleich eine frage.
warum ist es bei, vor allem consolen spielen, üblich nach dem start des spiel erstmal in einen zustand zu laden bei dem auf die eingabe gewartet wird ("Press Start") nur um anschließend weiter zu laden bevor man in das menü kommt in das man sowieso muss. 
wäre es nicht praktischer sofort ins menü zu laden ?
man könnte das spiel starten, sich einen kaffee holen und los zocken.


----------



## krabby1208 (7. Oktober 2014)

Habt meine Frage nicht beantwortet, poste sie einfach nochmal, so das habt ihr davon 
So liebe Leute, ich hau mal direkt eine Frage raus, hab diesen Podcast zwar noch nicht durch gehört, aber die Frage bezieht sich eh auf den letzten, wo ihr über deutsche Synchronsprecher gesprochen habt.

Abgesehen von Nora Tschirner in Tomb Raider, fallen euch noch andere Spiele ein, in denen berühmte deutsche Schauspieler Rollen als Synchronsprecher übernommen haben? Also das man die Stimme von George Clooney, oder Daniel Craig, oder ähnlichen hört, dass hat man ja öfters, aber abgesehen davon?


----------



## ToniRicardelli (7. Oktober 2014)

Hey, 

ich hab jetzt in den Podcast reingehört und meine Fragen gesucht. Ihr habt sie leider nicht beantwortet  Habt ihr sie mit absicht weggelassen? Denkt ihr beim nächsten Podcast dran oder soll ich sie hier nochmal posten?


----------



## Enisra (7. Oktober 2014)

ToniRicardelli schrieb:


> Denkt ihr beim nächsten Podcast dran oder soll ich sie hier nochmal posten?



Spontan würde ich sagen, das man halt die aus 264 genommen hat, da die in 265 nicht alle dran kamen
was auch so etwas doof ist, weil ich ja noch so ein paar Bonusfragen zu Alien DLCs angehängt hab

Ach ja, "Umhauen Plus" ist mein neuer Lieblingsbegriff :3


----------



## marcohfm (8. Oktober 2014)

Nur als kurzer Fanboy-Aufschrei: Arrow ist großartig!!!!


----------



## Lahay (8. Oktober 2014)

Hallo PC Games !

Euer Humor hat in den letzten Folgen etwas nachgelassen.
Nicht, dass dieser exzellente Podcast zur Pflicht Ausübung mutiert.

Und jetzt kommt die Frage aller Fragen (42):
Wie spiele ich in 10 Jahren am PC?
Und was sind das für Spiele?
Wenn Ihr das nicht wist, wer dann?


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2014)

Lahay schrieb:


> Wie spiele ich in 10 Jahren am PC?
> Und was sind das für Spiele?
> Wenn Ihr das nicht wist, wer dann?



kommt drauf an
hast du mal eXistenZ gesehen?
Darauf wird man FIFA 25 spielen


----------



## ToniRicardelli (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde mir für den kommenden Podcast wünschen, dass mehr Fragen beantwortet werden. Ich werde meine alten und die neu hinzukommenden Fragen nachher HIER nochmal posten. Okay so PC Games Podcast Team?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (8. Oktober 2014)

Hi Leute, nur damit sich niemand übergangen fühlt, möchte ich das Thema 'Hörerfragen und Beantwortung' nochmal kurz anschneiden. Grundsätzlich: Wir freuen uns sehr über eure Fragen und eure Teilnahme am Podcast! Ohne euch hätten wir das Format niemals so lange betreiben können. Darum haben wir unsere Sendezeit im Vergleich zu unseren Anfängen schon massiv raufgeschraubt, eben damit wir möglichst viele eurer Ideen und Wünsche unterbringen können. Wenn nötig, knacken wir manchmal sogar schon die 2-Stunden-Marke. Daran wird sich auch nix ändern. 


Bitte bedenkt aber, dass wir a) pro Podcast ohnehin schon sehr viel Zeit auf die Beantwortung verwenden und b) nicht immer jede Frage beantworten können, selbst wenn wir es wollen. Das kann unterschiedliche Ursachen haben, zum Beispiel weil wir die Frage früher schon mehrfach besprochen haben, weil wir sie aus bestimmten (internen) Gründen einfach nicht diskutieren können oder dürfen (wann kommt z.B. Half-Life 3? Ha! Sagen wir nicht!) oder ganz einfach weil uns die Sendezeit fehlt und wir irgendwann natürlich auch noch unsere anderen Themen besprechen wollen. Einerseits möchten wir eure Fragen nämlich so ausführlich und ungezwungen wie möglich besprechen, andererseits schrecken wir vor dreistündigen Podcasts doch noch ein bisschen zurück - irgendwann wird's einfach zu lang, das halten wir nicht durch. Und ihr vermutlich auch nicht. 


Darum: Wenn es mal Fragen gibt, die wir in einem Podcast nicht beantwortet haben, könnt ihr die uns natürlich gerne nochmal posten - wir versuchen sie dann im nächsten Cast zu berücksichtigen. Und wenn trotzdem mal eine Frage durch's Raster fällt, hoffen wir, dass ihr uns deshalb nicht böse seid - es hat in der Regel dann einfach seine Gründe (siehe oben). 

Viele Grüße und bis zum nächsten Podcast,

Felix
PC Games


----------



## Lahay (8. Oktober 2014)

12345


----------



## Felix Schuetz (8. Oktober 2014)

Lahay schrieb:


> Ich bitte Dich, David Cronenberg hat nur 2 gute Filme gemacht:
> 1986    Die Fliege
> 2007    Tödliche Versprechen


... A History of Violence!?


----------



## Lahay (8. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> kommt drauf an
> hast du mal eXistenZ gesehen?
> Darauf wird man FIFA 25 spielen



Ich bitte Dich, David Cronenberg hat nur 2 gute Filme gemacht:
1986    Die Fliege
2007    Tödliche Versprechen


----------



## Lahay (8. Oktober 2014)

Hier kann man gar nichts Löschen, oder eine Antwort unter einem Post setzen?


----------



## Scytale89 (9. Oktober 2014)

Liebes Podcast Team, vielen Dank für eure Arbeit, ich warte jede Woche auf den Podcast-Montag 

Zur meiner Frage: Die "neuen" Konsolen bestehen aus Hardware, die man in etwa mit 2 Jahre alten Gaming Rechnern verglichen werden kann. Wie kommt es, dass  die Portierungen der XBone/PS4 Spiele übertrieben hohe Anforderungen haben? Man erinnere sich an den unterstellten Downgrade der Watch Dogs PC Version, oder die minimalen Systemanforderungen von The Evil Within, welche aktuelle Highend Hardware gerade mal so stemmen kann oder die völlig in keinem Verhältnis stehenden Anforderungen für die HD Texturen bei Mordors Schatten. Wieso müssen PCs so stark technisch aufrüsten, um eine lediglich gute Optik zu erreichen. Klar, früher gab es auch ein Doom 3, welches quasi von keiner auf dem Markt vorhandenen Grafikkarte auf "Ultra" berechnet werden konnte, aber das waren auch große Schritte in Sachen Optik. Sind das technisch schlechte Ports, weil es handwerklich noch nicht besser gemacht werden kann, oder werden die bewusst schlecht gemacht, um die Konsolen Versionen sexier erscheinen zu lassen. Das war ja auch bei Watchdogs ein Verdacht.


----------



## Enisra (9. Oktober 2014)

Scytale89 schrieb:


> Zur meiner Frage: Die "neuen" Konsolen bestehen aus Hardware, die man in etwa mit 2 Jahre alten Gaming Rechnern verglichen werden kann.



das stimmt nicht, das redet sich die Glorrius PC-Masterrace nur immer wieder ein


----------



## ToniRicardelli (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, hier meine neuen Fragen: Bitte lieber kurz und knackig statt garnicht beantworten 

1. Mit Aliens Isolation habe ich mich auf einen großartigen Horror-Shocker gefreut und wurde laut vielen Tests und einem Lets Play von Gregor (Game One) enttäuscht. Nun erscheint am Dienstag The Evil Within. Meine Erwartungen sind noch größer als sie bei Alien Isolation waren. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie gut das Spiel (der Horror) wird, oder ob es einfach nur gehyped ist? 

2. Alan Wake war ein klasse Spiel. Könnt ihr schon Aussagen darüber treffen inwiefern das neue Remedy Spiel (Quantum Break) in die selbe Richtung schlägt? Oder wäre mir davon abzuraten, wenn ich sozusagen ein Alan Wake 2 erwarte?

3. Ich habe mir Mass Effect 2 gekauft, kenne aber Teil 1 nicht. Laut Game One sollte eine Zusammenfassung am Anfang kommen, entweder war die nicht besodners gut, oder sie kam nicht. Ich habe jetzt schon 1 1/2 Stunden gespielt und bin gerade auf der Normandy angekommen. Ich komm irgendwie nicht wirklich in das Spiel rein. Ich kenn die ganzen Alienrasse nicht und auch sonst check ich die Zusammenhänge nicht.  Meine Frage ist nun, wird mir noch besser der ganze Kram erklärt oder sollte ich lieber Teil 1 holen? Muss ich überhaupt alles wissen oder dient das nur der Stimmung?

4. Sim City (5) Städte der Zukunft DLC für 10€ (bei meinem Saturn Geschäft) lohnt es sich oder nicht? Die Menschen der Zukunft haben auch keine größeren Städte oder  ? Der Trailer von EA hilft mir leider so garnicht weiter :/

Und nun meine alten Fragen: Hier bitte ausführlicher werden ^^

vielen vielen vielen Dank für den Special Podcast über Telltale! Mich haben leider auch genau die Punkte die ihr zu kritiseren hatten an the Walking Deas Staffel 2 gestört (Charaktere, Schauplätze usw.). Aber ich fand es schön Clementine zu spielen, somit konnte man ihr näher sein. Euer Einwand war jedoch berechtigt. Nun hab ich aber noch ein paar Fragen dazu:

[SPOILERFRAGEN ZU THE WALKING DEAD STAFFEL 2!]

1. Wen habt ihr am Ende von the Walking Dead getötet? Seit ihr mit Jane, falls ihr sie habt leben lassen, mitgegangen?

2. Wie fandet ihr das Ende von the Walking Dead (Staffel 2)? Mir war es zu vorhersehbar - Clem alleine mit dem Baby unterm Arm geht auf eine Zombiehorde zu. Hätten sie mit der Szene im Wohnwagen mit Lee geendet, wäre es wesentlich geiler und spannender gewesen.

3. Was erwartet ihr von der Season 3 inhaltlich, was wünscht ihr euch wo die Reise hingeht? Ich würde wieder Richtung Süden gehen wollen, zurück zu Clementines Haus. Würdet ihr wieder Clementine spielen wollen?

4. Was erwartet ihr von Telltale in spieltechnischer Hinsicht? Ich wäre mal für gut geschriebene Charaktere, keine Logiklücken wie: dass alle immer Clem fragen was sie tun sollten, sämtliche Gruppenprobleme lösen muss und bei Gefahr vorschicken.

5. Glaubt ihr auch, dass die Aufteilung der Spiele in Episoden den Spielen schadet? Ich hatte so das Gefühl, es gab immer bessere oder schlechtere Episoden. wäre es nicht besser, wenn sie sich auf ein Spiel konzentrieren würden und es als ganzes veröffentlichen?

6. Ich fand TWD Staffel 2 spieltechnisch zu anspruchslos. Wieso muss ich nach dem Ende einer Zwischensequenz auf den Eingang eines Zeltes klicken und dann nochmal das Zelt öffnen, nur damit dann die nächste Zwischensequenz abläuft. Auch von den "Rätseln" hätte ich mir mehr erhofft. Des Weiteren ist mir sehr negativ die Laufanimation von Clementine aufgefallen, sie läuft wie ein Roboter, das raubt Stimmung. Auch hat es teilweise geruckelt wie Sau auf meinem PC, mal davon abgesehen, dass manche Sprachdateien nicht abgespielt wurden und es Clipping-Fehler gab. Was mich aber am meisten gestört hat war neben der Laufanimation die Kameraführung und die sehr begrenzten Levelabstriche. Ständig wechselt die Perspektive und ich hangel mich nur von einer unsichtbaren Wand zur nächsten und auch die Steuerung wechselt mit. Mal ist D nach Rechts, dann nach Unten usw. Ich fand das nicht gut.

Aber genauso wie ihr, ich hab zusammen mit Clementine geheult, geflucht und gelacht... und bin froh die Staffel 2 gespielt zu haben.


----------



## Enisra (11. Oktober 2014)

blöde Frage
natürlich spielt man ME1


----------



## ToniRicardelli (12. Oktober 2014)

Die Frage ist nicht blöd. Wenn mir gesagt wird es gibt ne Zusammenfassung vom 1. Teil am Anfang von Teil 2, sodass ich den ersten garnicht spielen muss... wozu dann die Zeit dafür verschwenden?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Oktober 2014)

Mass Effect ist eine Trilogie und sollte entsprechend auch im Zusammenhang erlebt werden.
Man liest auch nicht den zweiten Band von Herr der Ringe, ohne den ersten zu kennen.

Die Zusammenfassung des Vorgängers wurde damals mit dem Release des PS3-Version in Form eines Comics eingeführt, weil der erste Teil zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht für PS3 erhältlich war.
Später wurde dieses Comic mit dem Titel "Genesis" auch für die anderen Plattformen als DLC veröffentlicht.
Wer den DLC nicht hat, sieht also auch den Comic am Anfang nicht.
Ich rate dir aber wirklich den ersten Teil zu spielen.
Mass Effect entfaltet nur in seiner Gesamtheit seine volle Wirkung.


----------



## Enisra (12. Oktober 2014)

eben, und so eine Zusammenfassung wurde eigentlich nur von PR-Futzies erfunden um den Leuten vorzugaukeln, man müsse nicht alle Teile haben, bzw. um die Serie auf der PS3 und der WiiU verkaufen zu können. Ich glaube nicht das Sony das so toll gefunden hätte wenn die sagen würden:"Hier, spielt ME2, allerdings erst nachdem ihr Teil1 auf der anderen Konsole der Konkurenz gespielt habt, wobei ihr nicht das Killerfeature mit dem Speicherstand nutzen könnt"
Ich glaube das wäre nicht sonderlich angekommen


----------



## ToniRicardelli (12. Oktober 2014)

Okay... verdammt >.< ich hab den DLC nicht :/ Gut so genau wusste ich das nicht, danke für die Erklärung!  .... ich geh dann mal am Montag los und kauf mir Mass Effect 1


----------



## d2wap (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte meinen Kuchenbonus noch ausspielen und stelle daher eine Frage zur BlizzCon:
Was erwartet ihr von der BlizzCon? 


Meine Prognose:
 Ich rechne mal, dass es dieses Jahr 3 große dinge beinhalten wird:


Warcraft 2 und/oder 3 HD bzw. Remastered…
StarCraft Add-On 2: Legacy oft he Void
WoW The Movie
Zudem Infos zu Warlords of Draenor, Infos zu Heroes of the  Storm, Diablo 3 Patches und natürlich zu Hearthstone… eventuell wird  sogar die 2. Erweiterung angekündigt...
Frühestens kommendes Jahr wird außerhalb der BlizzCon eine neue  Diablo-Erweiterung angekündigt und auf der BlizzCon dann das neue WoW  Addon.


----------



## Enisra (13. Oktober 2014)

hmmm nja, Blizzcon,
Wobei ich mir ja 2 fragen Stelle:
Wird man was zu Titan erfahren und ob wirklich LotV gezeigt wird, nach 3 Jahren zwischen WoL und HotS bin ich eher ... depressiv gestimmt was das angeht


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Oktober 2014)

d2wap schrieb:


> Ich möchte meinen Kuchenbonus noch ausspielen und stelle daher eine Frage zur BlizzCon:
> Was erwartet ihr von der BlizzCon?



Es gibt zu Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3 jeweils ein Panel mit dem Titel "Die Zukunft von ...".
Daher gehe ich stark davon aus, dass Legacy of the Void endlich vorgestellt und ein neues Addon zu Diablo 3 angekündigt wird.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (13. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es gibt zu Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3 jeweils ein Panel mit dem Titel "Die Zukunft von ...".
> Daher gehe ich stark davon aus, dass Legacy of the Void endlich vorgestellt und ein neues Addon zu Diablo 3 angekündigt wird.


Danke für's Beantworten unserer Podcast-Fragen, Matthias.


----------



## Enisra (13. Oktober 2014)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Danke für's Beantworten unserer Podcast-Fragen, Matthias.



nehmt Matthias einfach mit in den Podcast zur Strafe


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Oktober 2014)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Danke für's Beantworten unserer Podcast-Fragen, Matthias.



Entschuldige vielmals, dass ich im Forum aktiv bin.


----------



## ToniRicardelli (13. Oktober 2014)

d2wap schrieb:


> Meine Prognose:
> 
> Warcraft 2 und/oder 3 HD bzw. Remastered…



Warcraft 3 HD wäre geil, hab ich als Kind geliebt


----------



## E1M1 (13. Oktober 2014)

Scytale89 schrieb:


> Liebes Podcast Team, vielen Dank für eure Arbeit, ich warte jede Woche auf den Podcast-Montag
> 
> Zur meiner Frage: Die "neuen" Konsolen bestehen aus Hardware, die man in etwa mit 2 Jahre alten Gaming Rechnern verglichen werden kann. Wie kommt es, dass  die Portierungen der XBone/PS4 Spiele übertrieben hohe Anforderungen haben? Man erinnere sich an den unterstellten Downgrade der Watch Dogs PC Version, oder die minimalen Systemanforderungen von The Evil Within, welche aktuelle Highend Hardware gerade mal so stemmen kann oder die völlig in keinem Verhältnis stehenden Anforderungen für die HD Texturen bei Mordors Schatten. Wieso müssen PCs so stark technisch aufrüsten, um eine lediglich gute Optik zu erreichen. Klar, früher gab es auch ein Doom 3, welches quasi von keiner auf dem Markt vorhandenen Grafikkarte auf "Ultra" berechnet werden konnte, aber das waren auch große Schritte in Sachen Optik. Sind das technisch schlechte Ports, weil es handwerklich noch nicht besser gemacht werden kann, oder werden die bewusst schlecht gemacht, um die Konsolen Versionen sexier erscheinen zu lassen. Das war ja auch bei Watchdogs ein Verdacht.



Naja ich würde einfach mal behaupten, dass die Spiele zum großen Teil immer noch primär für die Konsolen entwickelt werden und auch wenn die jetzigen Konsolen PC ähnliche Hardware besitzen, so wird die Verwaltung immer noch extrem anders sein als bei handelsüblichen PCs.
Die Xbox One ist dem eigentlichen PC noch am ähnlichsten, weil auf ihr ein windowsartiges Betriebssystem läuft (siehe dafür Artikel bei etremetech).

Doch sind die von den Betriebssystemen bereitgestellten APIs bei PC, PS4 und Xbox One unterschiedlich. (Deshalb laufen Windows Spiele auch nicht problemlos auf Linux Systemen oder Android-, iOS-Systemen etc.)

So wird ja gesagt, dass Sony zwei bestimmte Graphik Modi besitzt. Die GNM und GNMX, wobei eine hardwarenäher wäre und dadurch eventuell weniger Overhead erzeugt, wie es mit AMDs Mantel und das kommende DX12 auch auf PC sein wird.

PC Hardware ist dementgegen sehr komplex, da sich PCs untereinander meist stark unterscheiden. Auch sind die verwendeten Grafiktreiber sehr komplex, da sie, bevor sie überhaupt die von der Graphikkarte zu brechenden Daten bereitstellen können, diese erst bearbeiten müssen. So sind für bestimmte Spiele auch noch Profile hinterleg, damit diese performanter laufen, sieht man ja bei neuen Treibern in den Change Logs. In denen wird dann aufgeführt, dass Fehler x im Spiel y beseitigt wurde etc.

Mit diesem Wissen im Hinterkopf kann man Spiele die für Konsole a geschrieben wurde nicht einfach auf Konsole b oder PC c konvertieren, es müssen die jeweiligen APIs beachtet werden.

Außerdem sind Optimierungen für verschiedene Systeme immer sehr aufwändig und, vor allem kostenintensiv!
Und daraus folgt dann: solange ein Spiel einigermaßen auf dem PC läuft, der ja meistens sowieso stärkere Hardware besitzt brauch man es auch nicht zwangsläufig optimieren, sondern nutzt einfach die mehr vorhandene Rechenleistung aus um Optimierungen nicht einbauen zu müssen.

Das wäre so meine Erklärung.

Wobei wenn eine Spiel-Engines wie die Fox-Engine oder die kommende neue Unreal Engine von Haus aus einen guten Multiplatformmodus bereitstellt, welcher systembezogen die "besten" oder optimiertesten APIs auswählen kann, können Crossover Spiele auch auf dem PC ohne Einsatz stärkerer Hardware gut laufen.


----------



## E1M1 (13. Oktober 2014)

Meine Frage wäre zu den DLCs von Dark Souls 2.
Diese sind ja nun alle erschienen. Ich weiß, dass ihr für den ersten oder zweiten auf PC Games Hardware mal ein 30minütiges Let's Play veröffentlicht habt, aber mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr alle 3 DLCs angezockt habt und wie ihr die findet, auch unter einander verglichen. Ob die sich jeweils toppen, oder ob der Spaß eher abflaut.

Bin nämlich am überlegen mir diese zu kaufen.


----------



## d2wap (13. Oktober 2014)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Danke für's Beantworten unserer Podcast-Fragen, Matthias.



Weniger Fragen = Weniger Zeitaufwand = Mehr schreiben und Kuchen essen


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallöchen liebe Hörer,

Leider müssen wir die Podcast-Veröffentlichung auf Dienstag verschieben - dafür können wir dann auch über Legend of Grimrock 2 und The Evil Within reden. Ich hoffe, das ist in eurem Interesse 

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Mothman (13. Oktober 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> - dafür können wir dann auch über Legend of Grimrock 2 [...] reden. Ich hoffe, das ist in eurem Interesse


Ja, ist es. Auf das Spiel freue ich mich und auf eure Meinung dazu.


----------



## Tengri (13. Oktober 2014)

@Peter: 
Nur wenn wir von Dir ausführliche Hass-Tiraden zu beiden Spielen hören 
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## plastikpirat (13. Oktober 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hallöchen liebe Hörer,
> 
> Leider müssen wir die Podcast-Veröffentlichung auf Dienstag verschieben - dafür können wir dann auch über Legend of Grimrock 2 und The Evil Within reden. Ich hoffe, das ist in eurem Interesse
> 
> ...



Solange der "Hater Peter" zuschlägt ist das völlig in Ordnung


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Oktober 2014)

Hier der neue Podcast, wie angekündigt:
http://www.pcgames.de/PC-Games-Podc...ock-2-und-Borderlands-The-Pre-Sequel-1139235/


----------

